# R34 Gtr radiator and shroud



## EssexBoy (Jun 19, 2004)

Hi,
I'm looking for a standard radiator and shroud from my 34 GTR.
Thanks


----------



## Yvo (Dec 24, 2015)

i have this left from my own,
if you are interested send me a PN

Thanks
Yvo


----------



## MGT Motorsport Ltd (Aug 19, 2005)

EssexBoy said:


> Hi,
> I'm looking for a standard radiator and shroud from my 34 GTR.
> Thanks





Hi


I am pretty sure we have these parts in stock:thumbsup: give a call.


Regards MGT


----------



## EssexBoy (Jun 19, 2004)

Hi, still looking for this if anyone can help?
Thanks
Tom


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

No shroud but I do have a stock OEM BNR34 radiator. Can be collected from Auto Torque in Aylesbury.. In working condition upon removal and only replaced in favour of an aftermarket core.


----------



## EssexBoy (Jun 19, 2004)

Thats great, thanks. Interested depending on the condition. How much was you after for it? 
Tom


----------

